# A white crow!



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw something today I've never seen before. It was a white crow with a black head. It was in a grocery store parking lot with a few other black crows. At first glance from farther away I thought it was a seagull until I got up close and saw the black crow head. It almost looked like it had been bleached from the head down.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Piebald


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pigeon lol


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

No, not a pigeon. I dont know if it qualifies as piebald either because it was all white from the head down, no black on its body. Black head, white body.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonder if it could say "truck, truck"?


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

reverse bald eagle


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

It is probably a case of what is called: Leucism. 

https://www.audubon.org/news/why-bi...ext=Keep an eye out for,a bird of any species.

We have had a robin that looks a lot like the one in the link above hanging around our home for the last couple of years. Thought it was diseased until I did a Google search.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Lund Explorer said:


> It is probably a case of what is called: Leucism.
> 
> https://www.audubon.org/news/why-bird-half-white#:~:text=The abnormal feathers on these,all—of a bird's feathers.&text=Keep an eye out for,a bird of any species.
> 
> We have had a robin that looks a lot like the one in the link above hanging around our home for the last couple of years. Thought it was diseased until I did a Google search.


Thanks. Finally a straight comment. I was wondering if any one ever saw anything like this. This crow, though, was all white from the head down and its head was black, black. Very unusual.


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

I saw one once that had white wings.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

sgc said:


> Thanks. Finally a straight comment. I was wondering if any one ever saw anything like this. This crow, though, was all white from the head down and its head was black, black. Very unusual.


Cough, and your phone was where? cough


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you Lund Explorer! That is great to know.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

pgpn123 said:


> Cough, and your phone was where? cough


Lol. I dont have a smart phone, only an old flip (on purpose). It takes pics but not good ones and I cant post from it; and i'm old school and dont think " pull out your phone and take a picture".


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sgc said:


> Lol. I dont have a smart phone, only an old flip (on purpose). It takes pics but not good ones and I cant post from it; and i'm old school and dont think " pull out your phone and take a picture".


I've got a smart phone and know how to use it but I'm agreeing with you! I'd not even think about reaching for the phone on my left hip (pistols on the right). My first thought would be dropping my hands down to the .20 guage on the single point sling hanging waist level, sweeping it up and blowing the crow up...pictures could come later but there could be a little red on the white feathers.

Crows eat farm crops and should be shot on site no matter their color...


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

sgc said:


> It was in a grocery store parking lot with a few other black crows.





6Speed said:


> My first thought would be dropping my hands down to the .20 guage on the single point sling hanging waist level, sweeping it up and blowing the crow up...


As long as season was open? lol


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

pgpn123 said:


> As long as season was open? lol


Last I looked, crows are open season year round. Post a link if that's not true still...thanks!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

6Speed said:


> Last I looked, crows are open season year round. Post a link if that's not true still...thanks!


They have a season, but may be taken outside season if causing a nuisance or creating a health hazard. So, yeah blast away. Watch out for the shopping carts.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Came across this thread. The store didn’t happen to be meijers in Petoskey was it? They have a resident white crow


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, thats the place. Lol. I live in Charlevoix.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

sgc said:


> Yes, thats the place. Lol. I live in Charlevoix.



Crazy. I’m from Charlevoix went to high school there. Live in bay shore now


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice. I'm on north side. Are those walleyes from the Pine?


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Badfishmi said:


> View attachment 588381
> View attachment 588383
> Came across this thread. The store didn’t happen to be meijers in Petoskey was it? They have a resident white crow


My dad just sent me that guy this morning while at that Meijer.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

sgc said:


> Nice. I'm on north side. Are those walleyes from the Pine?


Yes they are.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Badfishmi said:


> Yes they are.


Nice! I sent a pm.


----------



## Brian Wagner (Apr 12, 2021)

sgc said:


> I saw something today I've never seen before. It was a white crow with a black head. It was in a grocery store parking lot with a few other black crows. At first glance from farther away I thought it was a seagull until I got up close and saw the black crow head. It almost looked like it had been bleached from the head down.


I saw it yesterday when I was walking along the Bear River. Just googled and saw your post.


----------



## wesleytreg (2 mo ago)

I saw this very same type of bird in my neighborhood in Eau Claire, WI two weeks ago!


----------



## wesleytreg (2 mo ago)

Badfishmi said:


> View attachment 588381
> View attachment 588383
> Came across this thread. The store didn’t happen to be meijers in Petoskey was it? They have a resident white crow


I saw this same type of white with black head crow bird with other black crows in my neighborhood two weeks ago. (Eau Claire, WI)


----------



## wesleytreg (2 mo ago)

Here are a few






































wesleytreg said:


> I saw this same type of white with black head crow bird with other black crows in my neighborhood two weeks ago. (Eau Claire, WI)


walks, flies, sounds and behaves like a crow with all the other black crows.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Probably a seagull. About the same.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Broad wings and thick bill like a crow .


----------

